# 5 gallon Eclipse Hex question



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Hello,
Has anyone done something like this? (see descr below)
I have a 5 gallon Eclipse Hex system, and would like to make it a nano planted tank. 
I wanted to see if I can fit 2 of ahsupply.com's 13W CF lights under the hood. 
This is what I'm proposing: 
Replace existing light with one 13W kit. 
Take out the filter system that comes with the system, and install another 13W kit on the cover that hides the filter. 
Then cut the one inch or so plastic behind the filter and place a HOT filter there. 
Will that work you think? 

Here's a visual representation: (click on picture to see larger version)


Your thoughts/suggestions would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

have you tried growing plants with the lighting that came with the system yet? 10 watt cf right? Try upgrading it to a 15 watt CF screw in (make sure it physicaly fits) and then working in a better reflector around it.


I couldn't see the pic but i get the idea of what you want to do. If lots of hacking is involved in making the HOB fit, instead go with one of those mini powered internal filters (with sponge). Like one of these... http://www.petco.com/product_info.a...051&c2=1055&c3=&ct1=Filters&ct2=Internal&ct3=


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Thanks supaoopa, 
I was worried that foreground plants like glosso or other plants like that would not grow well in that low light. 
What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

opps, did a last minute edit on my last post. 

Not sure what the min lighting would be to keep glosso low. I would just try out a small bit of glosso in the current lighting and see how it grows. If it starts to grow in a way that you don't like (up) then you can plan to upgrade the lighting at a later time (retrofit). 

First thing i would do tho is place a better reflector then the one supplied and see what kind of improvements you get with the lighting. If your not satisfied what you get from just the reflector (and possible 15 watt bulb upgrade) then you can try more costly mods.  

What are you planning for co2?


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Well supaoopa,
I was just planning on using Flourish Excel as a substitute for CO2 injection. 
Do you think that would work? 

Thanks!


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

Its a good substitute, but if you are going with a lot of fast growing/demanding plants you should give the DIY co2 a try to get better results.

If you keep the current filter that comes with the hex then you shouldn't have a problem with ph crash since the filter (and biowheel) does a pretty good job of gasing off some of the co2. :hihi:


Keep us updated on what you end up doing. I'm curious to see the results if you end up upgrading to a 13 watt. I was thinking of doing the Ahsupply upgrade on my 6 gal eclipse, but the plants have been doing well with the stock light and occasional ferts (with excel) that I'm holding off for now.


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

supaoopa,
I will definitely post my results on here. 
When I get ready, I might start a journal on the Photo Album section and hopefully, will be able to take pictures consistently throughout this whole process. 

One question, what if I replaced the current bulb with a 20W spiral, would that work? 
Like the one listed here: 
ESU Reptile Super UV Coil-Lamp Compact Fluorescent Lamp 

Thanks.


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

Don't think it would be safe to go over the recommended wattage. i know the plastic splash guard that protects the light section says not to run more then 15 watts, but i doubt heat would be much of a problem since the hex 5's used to run incandescent bulbs which run much hotter then the cf bulbs. The only think I'd be conscerned about would be the max wattage rating for the light socket your putting the bulb in.

Sorry i didn't really answer your question.


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Hmmm, well, at this point, I might just try planting with the given light and see what happens. 
I'll have to experiment with that then. 
I was just hoping that on the first try, I have enough light to plant. Otherwise, I'll have to eventually retrofit everything, and that would just take more time, as opposed to doing it all at the beginning...oh well...


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

Its really up to you how you want to start out.  Just giving you some ideas. You will get better results with the ahs retrofit as far as just lighting and plant growth as opposed to just the leaving the hood alone. If you want to change the filtration i wouldn't bother with the HOB, just look for a little internal filter or even a mini canister like the Zoo Med 501 turtle filter (might be overkill).


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

supaoopa,
I do want to thank you for all your help and suggestions. And I definitely appreciate the ideas you provided. I was thinking out loud when I typed that last response. I like that mini canister filter you pointed me to, but I think you are right, it might be overkill. 
The reason I didn't think about internal filters was because I didn't want to take up any more valuable space than I have to, since it's only a 5 gallon tank. That was why I liked the idea of a HOT....how about a small Azoo Palm filter? Do you think that would work? 
Definitely will at least replace the current lamp with ahsupply.com's 13W retrofit kit. Maybe I'll start with that, at least then I'll feel like I got 1/2 of it retrofited. Then plant it and see what happens. 

Thanks!


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

No prob. roud: 

As for the HOB the palm filters are tiny but they will work. Are you planning to add any fish?


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Yeah, I do plan on adding fish. 
Currently thinking of guppies, neons, or 3 FW dwarf puffers (1 male, 2 females). Also maybe 1 oto as well
Actually, also shrimp, like amano, or cherry.

Do you think that will change things?


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

I would go with the guppies... endlers if you know where to get them. Do you have a heater yet? 


I also left a post on your other thread at A.M. .


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

OOh thanks supaoopa!
Looks like you found me out on aquamaniacs...I just wanted to get some more ideas, that's why I also posted it on the other forum...hope that's OK. 

I'm not planning on adding a heater, because I've found the temp around my office stays relatively consistent, and the tank has always stayed around 78 and 80. 
Do you still think I need a heater?


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes, of course its ok. :hihi: YOu should read as much info and get as many different opinions as you can. 


As for the heater, it would be a good addition to have since it keeps the water temp stable 24 hours a day. Is your office temp controled? Seems like it would be pretty warm to keep the water at 80*F.


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

But see, then that will take away space in the tank, small enough as it is. My office is controlled the whole time, so I don't think I'm going to worry too much about it. The AC is on all the time and does control the temperature quite well. 

As for the temperature that it maintains...will that be too high for guppies you think? 
Hehehe, I had secretly hoped I could house 3 FW dwarf puffers, since that temperature would suit them well. Think that'll work?


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

The guppies should be fine. 

Sorry, no experience with puffers. Read up on them first to make sure you have the right setup for them.


----------



## ky801 (Mar 15, 2005)

I was using a "Lights of America" 27w 5000k flat quad lamp that was about $8 at home depot for one of these tanks with a nano-reef and it was very, very, very bright. I'm going to try the same set-up with plants on my six gallon cube when I get it going.

Here is a link. It's the same length as the 13w, just doublewide.
http://www.yinyanghome.com/Products/LOA/9024b.html


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Hi k801,
Thanks for the link. 
I took a look at it, but it is a square pin bulb.
The current socket for the eclipse hex 5 hood is a screw-in type arrangement. 
I'll have to replace the entire set up then. And since it's so wide, I'll have to make sure it fits in the limited space. 
Do you know where I can get a retrofit kit if I use this bulb? 

Thanks.


----------



## stormrider27 (Jun 30, 2005)

dwarf puffers need 2-3 gallons of H2O per fish so you might be able to get away with 3 but I doubt it. They tend to get a little more aggressive if they are crowded. You can try this website out for more info. http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/

I hope it helps.


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Thanks stormrider,
I've decided against puffers. I can't seem to find any good ones around my area anyway. 
I've decided on a few guppies...just males, no females...I don't want to breed them. 

Well, I've made all the modifications that I posted on here. Will have to take some pictures to share with all later. 

Thanks!


----------

